# CPT code for Cortisone Injection?



## veloso (Jan 9, 2019)

Happy New Year to All!

Please see Op Report below and advise what CPT code will I use  'cortisone injection' given for Gout, Thanks in advance!


Dx.Gout RTfoot
*
*
Op Report
Pt seen and evaluated
Aseptic prep, cortisone injection consisting of 1cc 1% lidocaine plain, 1cc dex 4mg and 1cc 0/5% marcaine plain injected into area of maximum tenderness. Pt tolerated procedure well. 
Rx Indocin


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jan 9, 2019)

The records note the foot but does not expand from there.  

If the injection was  in the joint, the code selected will depend on if the injections were entered into the toes or for example the ankle.  

20600  for small joint or bursa
20605  for intermediate joint or bursa
20610  for major joint or bursa


----------



## veloso (Jan 11, 2019)

Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 11, 2019)

*The medical record needs to be amended*

With  the documentation that you have, there is no way to tell which of the three codes is correct. And your coding needs to be based on DOCUMENTATION. And this documentation does not support any of the codes.


----------

